# What do you use as your tank's background?



## thatg33kgirl (Jun 20, 2010)

So, here's a random question. What do you use as a tank's background, and what do you think looks best?

I've usually used those printed ones found at stores which I've always enjoyed- but I'm not sure how something like that would look in a marine tank. 

If you have pictures I'd love to see those too!


----------



## spoot (Feb 4, 2010)

Krylon Fusion if it's a glass tank. Cover the top and sides, then let your imagination/abilities run wild.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive done Paint on a few of mine Blue on one and black on others, we have used those printed ones on others and to be totally honest i have not found one that i totally said yeah i am in love with that yet... i am trying window tint on my new tank this week but i am skeptical....


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

i leave them blank. i try and keep my tanks as clutter free as possible so i only have 2 wires on all my tanks.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

All of mine are black. The display tank came with a black background, the other three tanks I painted black. I love black as the colors of the fish *pop* and black looks great against green plants, IMHO.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

painted black. on a marine tank salt creep gets between the tank and those "printed ones" and it looks bad. if its painted, salt creep cant get between the paint.


----------

